# could she be tovero?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tobiano does not cause face white. So yes, your mare has some overo gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you! That's ruled breeding her to my stud out. I may just sell her as she doesn't suit my requirements. Would you guess frame overo, splash, or sabino? I doubt sabino as she has very clear edges to her spots...but her facial white does cover her lower lip.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* Tovero is a catch all word for Tobiano and some other pattern. 

Why don't you just test her? It's $25 to test for frame and then you will know for sure if she is a frame carrier...

Your "stud" I am guessing is the palomino?


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Because now I'm not breeding her and it's just out of curiosity. The colt may end up a gelding too if he has less than stellar conformation.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You can still breed her depending what overo gene she has. They are not all lethal. Frame is the only overo gene you need to be concerned about. Splash and sabino are also overo genes. Just get her tested. If it is the palomino, I hope they still aren't turned out together like they are in some of the pictures. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Im thinking it's frame overo that she has. Because of the horizontal white on her neck and widening of the blaze at the top. She may have splash or sabino as she has white on her bottom lip and her white isn't even on both sides. Frame Overo is the only gene I'm worried about. In my circle of horse people we refer to frame as plain overo, and we use sabino and splash without saying sabino overo. So for us, tovero is tobiano and frame. I know, I should have been more specific.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Tovero should just be tossed out, IMHO.

Don't Splashiano, Framiano, and Sabiano sound cooler? XD (joking, joking)


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Tovero should just be tossed out, IMHO.
> 
> Don't Splashiano, Framiano, and Sabiano sound cooler? XD (joking, joking)


Lol! YES. I would adopt a Splashiano just to be able to say that is what it is! :lol:


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

My Palomino colt will be turned out with the girls until he shows interest in them. It's critical for him to be socialized with other horses. As of yet he doesn't drop unless he's urinating. The mares chase him off if he gets too close. Hes also not dropped yet. As soon as I see one the gates are being closed. Lol. I'm prepared. My fence for him is 4 strand electric, 7 foot high with a walkway between his and the mares pastures. Two fences are harder to get through than one.

Splashiano, framiano, sabiano, etc have now been adopted into my vocab. There will be no more tovero. (My friends already know I'm crazy)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

RubieLee said:


> *My Palomino colt will be turned out with the girls until he shows interest in them*. It's critical for him to be socialized with other horses. As of yet he doesn't drop unless he's urinating. The mares chase him off if he gets too close. Hes also not dropped yet. As soon as I see one the gates are being closed. Lol. I'm prepared. My fence for him is 4 strand electric, 7 foot high with a walkway between his and the mares pastures. Two fences are harder to get through than one.
> 
> Splashiano, framiano, sabiano, etc have now been adopted into my vocab. There will be no more tovero. (My friends already know I'm crazy)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


By the time you actually witness him "showing interest" he may well have bred them more than a few times......


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

He hasn't dropped yet. They haven't even played peekaboo. Vet says he's a late bloomer. I'm going off of her advice. Thanks though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe I should specify my colt care so I'm not attacked. Rock is fed 3 times a day. 2 cups Sentinel senior. He gets 1/4 cup omega horseshine. Access to fresh water 24/7 as well as his own mineral block. Free choice hay, turnout with a run in. For 4-5 hours a day he gets socialization time with the girls. He gets to run and play and be a horse while I'm walking around the pasture picking up manure, pulling out weeds, hauling hay, water, feed, mending fence, etc. Hes also lunged walk trot 3 times each around me in both directions twice a week. I was concerned about his mia testicles so I called the vet. Apparently some horses take a while for them to come down. I've got my eye on them. He's checked at different times of the day because I was warned by the vet that they can come down and go back up. She says he looks fine in every other aspect. As soon as I see him mount, testicles or no he's getting sent to exile. Or if they come in he'll be separated. I'm not even sure if he 'll be bred later on in life. Why have a ****ty foal born and have to dump money into it? I also don't believe I'll be breeding the mares I have as they don't have perfect conformation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

